# Hemilaminotomy with excision of herniated disc



## AmyCPCCPCH (May 6, 2009)

Hello
I was hoping someone could tell me what code you would use for this procedure. There has been some disagreements about what the correct code is and I wanted to get some other opinions. Thanks

Hemilaminotomy decompression with excision of herniated disc at the L5-S1 level. 

One person thinks it should be coded as 63030 and another thinks 63047.


----------



## jdrueppel (May 6, 2009)

Based on the information given I would bill this as 63030.

Julie, CPC


----------



## AmyCPCCPCH (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Julie


----------



## bhorncpc (May 6, 2009)

Agree with jdrueppel.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 6, 2009)

With the information you posted, I also agree with 63030.  63047 requires a complete excision of the lamina, facetectomy and foraminotomy.  63030 is a partial....


----------



## jira85 (May 6, 2009)

*RE:*



AmyCPCCPCH said:


> Hello
> I was hoping someone could tell me what code you would use for this procedure. There has been some disagreements about what the correct code is and I wanted to get some other opinions. Thanks
> 
> Hemilaminotomy decompression with excision of herniated disc at the L5-S1 level.
> ...




Because this says "hemi" that means that it's only partial- and that would be 63030. If the surgeon took out the entire lamina- it could have been 63047. Also- make sure this isn't a revision hemi- which would be 63042. Hope this helps!


----------



## AmyCPCCPCH (May 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone, the replies were very helpful.


----------

